# Gary Fisher NOS Klunker & Memorabilia



## truth-rider (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's a NOS in the box 1996 Gary Fisher Klunker. I purchased this bike in 1998 from the shop I bought all of the Dead Bike accessories from. The memorabilia came from the shop I bougght the Dead bike from.

Picture 1 - NOS in the Box GF Klunker
Picture 2 - ShippingLabel on Box
Picture 3 - Dealer canvas banner (double sided)
Picture 4 - Dealer poster of canvas banner
Picture 5 - Dealer poster of Fisher's original Klunker


----------



## truth-rider (Oct 18, 2009)

*Two more pictures...*

Just two more pictures...

Picture 6 - 1996 Catalog with Klunker info

Picture 7 - Orignal sales receipt


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't get it. What's the point? You're just going to take it with you? Or is it a money thing? Don't get me wrong. It's neat to keep stuff but don't you want to ride them? I think the receipts and catalogs and memorabilia is neat but the bikes themselves in the box is the part I don't get.

You must more bikes that you ride and just saving these for memory's sake?


----------



## truth-rider (Oct 18, 2009)

*I do have bikes I ride & ones I collect...*

The bike in the box thing always stirs up the same question you asked. I do have bikes I ride and bikes I collect. I have an Ellsworth Truth that is my main ride and I still ride my 1995 Cronus ("upgraded"as shown in 1996). I also get out on the road time to time on an old 1998 Lemond Tour Le Mat.

There have been some posts on both the Klunker and Grateful Dead bike. I have a boxed example of each and some memorabilia that I figured I would share onthe Forum.

I'm a collector of vintage Sting-Rays and a NOS in the box Sting-Ray is like finding the Holy Grail. Buying the Dead Bike and the Klunker was just something I did because they were somewhat limited and I did get them for a good price (probably the closest I'm coming to anything somewhat old & NOS in the box at this point in my life). Bottom line is I could always assemble and ride them, but I have enough in my stable to get a road or dirt fix.

Basically, I'm pretty passionate about bikes. :thumbsup:

P.S. - I do ride the Sting-Rays at times with my kids.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow! All those are yours?!! More power to you!  That's great. I love it.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Holy sh&t!!!!!!!!


----------



## truth-rider (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, they are for the most part. A very few went to new owners via an outright sale or trade for another model Sting-Ray I wanted. Thank you for kind words!

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I learned to ride a bike on one of those. Awesome memories!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

And I shudder to think about all the ones we destroyed converting them to 70's BMXers.


----------



## truth-rider (Oct 18, 2009)

*memories!*

I had a Murray growing up and was jealous of my friend with a Sting-Ray (Grey Ghost - krate model). I'm trying to make up for it in my old age!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't feel so bad for the 40 some odd disparate bikes I have laying about now 

Great collection for sure. What's the "most specialest" one in that pack?

I know some are super common, whereas others were super rare, but that's about it for my 'Ray knowledge....


----------



## truth-rider (Oct 18, 2009)

*Special Sting-Ray*

All my Sting-Rays have neat story behind how I acquired them. There is one in my opinion that would be most special is a 1964 Sting-Ray that came in a color that was discontinued after six months on this Schwinn model. The color is Terra Cotta and it looks like metallic Campbells Tomato Soup.

To go back on GirlOnBike's comment about my boxes in the bike, what my Sting-Rays have over the Fisher bikes is "history." Kids enjoyed these bikes. They were ridden to the park, ridden with friends and family, ridden past the girl's or boy's house they had a crush on... may have been a gift from family member or earned via a paper route or other job... real history behind the miles.

I'm more attached to the Sting-Rays just because of this reason. My still in the box Fishers don't have that history behind them of being pedaled. I saw some posts on a Klunker and was very surprised to see that someone was selling a barely ridden one for $5000. I'd take that in a hearbeat, do some backflips and go buy a few more Sting-Rays and something real nice for my wife.

I shared pictures of both the Klunker and Grateful Dead bike just because some might have interest in them for informational purposes. I always like when I see something new or unique about bikes.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Sweet. I've got both the Dead (for my wife) and the Klunker bikes. The Klunker bike was the ride that inspired me to make the movie. It's got a lot of different parts on it, Suntour thumbies and levers, newer Brooks, different bars, etc. It's pretty TRASHED now. It's been down Repack a bunch. It was on the back of my truck when I got rear-ended on way back from Marin after the first shooting week. The lower top tube is bent, but it still rides fine... but you really have to lean to the right when you do wheelies.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

obsess much?


----------

